# Problem With Rome 390 Boss



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought some in 2012, they just collect dust now. They're good bindings when they are not falling apart.. haha. I like my Cartels way better. 


Call Rome though, they have badass customer service compared to most companies you deal with. get some pictures and document your problems. They will hook you up!


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

dopeythatme said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a pair of 2011/2012 390 Boss's
> 
> ...


I had I think the same model (blue/white) Rome 390.

1. The toestrap would flip off, I think this was because it never fit my boot correctly and less because it was loosening.
2. Yes the forward lean adjuster on the highback occasionally turn unless I tighten it.
3. My boot would occasionally ride up on the outer ridge of the binding by the lateral toestrap.

In the end, I traded them in for a pair of Burton CO2 that were on hyper-discount and I like those a lot better.


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

lonerider said:


> I had I think the same model (blue/white) Rome 390.
> 
> 1. The toestrap would flip off, I think this was because it never fit my boot correctly and less because it was loosening.
> 2. Yes the forward lean adjuster on the highback occasionally turn unless I tighten it.
> ...



Did you try contacting the Rome and telling them this problem?


And its not that it would flip off.
The strap disengages its self while riding.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

dopeythatme said:


> Did you try contacting the Rome and telling them this problem?
> 
> And its not that it would flip off.
> The strap disengages its self while riding.


I never had an issue with the strap itself disengaging like you - hence I never called them about it.


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

MarshallV82 said:


> I bought some in 2012, they just collect dust now. They're good bindings when they are not falling apart.. haha. I like my Cartels way better.
> 
> 
> Call Rome though, they have badass customer service compared to most companies you deal with. get some pictures and document your problems. They will hook you up!


I want to call them and be like "these bindings are falling apart, I'm afraid to use them now and had to use my old burton mission because I have fallen out of them several times."


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I had the same problem with the static side popping off and releasing my feet. This happened while landing from a jump, scared the shit out of me upon landing and could have been very serious. I still get worried when going off a jump, I suppose I shouldn't risk it... I had both feet pop out on a flat 180, literally on my first or second run on the bindings. It's happened about 7 times now. I can go weeks without a problem, then have it occur a few times in one week. I've been super careful, my buddies and eye kept a close eye and there's nothing catching onto the latch. We're very certain the latches have been popping upon landings.

Make sure you contact Rome. I told them about the issue and they told me they never heard of that problem.. but when I did some searching I was able to find plenty of people with the same issue.

I eventually lost one of my straps (the most problematic side), which Carl replaced. I had white 390's with a white buckle, he sent me black straps with black buckle.. which lowers the value of the bindings for when I sell them. Not a huge deal, but it would of been nice if he at least tried matching it with what I had. I spoke to someone else at Rome who said they always try matching... so I'm not sure what happened then.

Anyway, I had another issue with my foot bed that I was willing to pay to fix, it wasn't a warranty issue and a fault of a friend of mine, but the guy on the phone told me to contact Carl anyway. So I sent him an email and he hasn't gotten back to me since.

Rome seems like a good group of guys, but I think this might be my last product from them. I'm just hoping my other strap doesn't randomly pop open.

Sorry about the rant.. my point was to contact Carl about the issue of your bindings popping, because I believe it was him who said he never heard of the issue.


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

tdn said:


> I had the same problem with the static side popping off and releasing my feet. This happened while landing from a jump, scared the shit out of me upon landing and could have been very serious. I still get worried when going off a jump, I suppose I shouldn't risk it... I had both feet pop out on a flat 180, literally on my first or second run on the bindings. It's happened about 7 times now. I can go weeks without a problem, then have it occur a few times in one week. I've been super careful, my buddies and eye kept a close eye and there's nothing catching onto the latch. We're very certain the latches have been popping upon landings.
> 
> Make sure you contact Rome. I told them about the issue and they told me they never heard of that problem.. but when I did some searching I was able to find plenty of people with the same issue.
> 
> ...



please send me his email. I will contact them. they are sending me a new tor strap but still I amvery annoyed.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

There'a a thread of mine somewhere describing these exact problems and then my resolution to said problems... I'll summarize here:

Toe Strap issue - Make sure you put the ladders in the backmost slots

Ankle ratchets - After you strap in, make sure you slap the release tab down to ensure that it is in full lock position... alternatively, you can contact Rome about sending you spare ankle ratchets. The ones they send you will be basic metal, but work better IMO.

Forward Lean - request new highbacks. I've had mine come loose a couple of times. I usually ride with my pants over the highbacks though so maybe that helps? :dunno:

Yes, Rome is littered with problems. But thanks to their customer service, I can continue to use mine without these issues anymore.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't know if this goes directly to him, but this is from what he's been contacting me.

[email protected]


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Leo said:


> There'a a thread of mine somewhere describing these exact problems and then my resolution to said problems... I'll summarize here:
> 
> Toe Strap issue - Make sure you put the ladders in the backmost slots
> 
> ...


Yup, similar to my problems with a pair of 2012 Mobs. First run in them my ankle strap snapped off. Also, definitely make sure toe strap ladders in the furthest back slot. As for forward lean mechanism, I had them send me another after one of mine busted on my 2nd day in them, but it's a bad design and comes loose a lot when riding. I doubt I'll buy anymore Rome bindings. Good guys though. Can't fault their customer service and I like their boards.


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

Leo said:


> There'a a thread of mine somewhere describing these exact problems and then my resolution to said problems... I'll summarize here:
> 
> Toe Strap issue - Make sure you put the ladders in the backmost slots
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for the lack of terminology.

But what is the "ladder" part of the toe strap?
thanks


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

i have had an issue with the highback adjuster coming loose. it actually almost cost me a serious injury. i was hauling ass down a run and went to stop quickly on my heelside at the bottom but as i was trying to stop i couldnt get the board on the heel enough and caught a nasty toe edge due to basically having no highbacks. slammed on my chest extremely hard damaged something in my middle back. i couldnt turn my neck for 2 weeks. i tighten the locknut on it before each time out and it still comes loose. IM SUING!!  :dizzy:

I also have to double check that the ratchets close after tightening the bindings. they have a tendency to not fold back down.


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

que said:


> i have had an issue with the highback adjuster coming loose. it actually almost cost me a serious injury. i was hauling ass down a run and went to stop quickly on my heelside at the bottom but as i was trying to stop i couldnt get the board on the heel enough and caught a nasty toe edge due to basically having no highbacks. slammed on my chest extremely hard damaged something in my middle back. i couldnt turn my neck for 2 weeks. i tighten the locknut on it before each time out and it still comes loose. IM SUING!!  :dizzy:
> 
> I also have to double check that the ratchets close after tightening the bindings. they have a tendency to not fold back down.


Yep, it's horrible.

Have you contacted them yet?
If so, what did they say?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

The problem I have is actually tightening the screw at all in the forward lean adjuster...I think it's meant to be a set screw and therefore not easily accessed/tightened...it's also too short in length, just barely making contact with the second piece of the "tooless mechanism"...time to use something else Rome?


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

dopeythatme said:


> Yep, it's horrible.
> 
> Have you contacted them yet?
> If so, what did they say?


no, im too lazy. i would rather risk my safety than make a phone call. i guess i have the capability of writing an electronic mail, but i digress. i will definitely be checking them frequently from now on. almost had another near death experience last weekend.


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> The problem I have is actually tightening the screw at all in the forward lean adjuster...I think it's meant to be a set screw and therefore not easily accessed/tightened...it's also too short in length, just barely making contact with the second piece of the "tooless mechanism"...time to use something else Rome?


yeah, something isnt working with that design.


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

que said:


> no, im too lazy. i would rather risk my safety than make a phone call. i guess i have the capability of writing an electronic mail, but i digress. i will definitely be checking them frequently from now on. almost had another near death experience last weekend.


Well good luck man.
I wish i new about this problem before I bought them.

Big mistake.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

que said:


> i have had an issue with the highback adjuster coming loose. it actually almost cost me a serious injury. i was hauling ass down a run and went to stop quickly on my heelside at the bottom but as i was trying to stop i couldnt get the board on the heel enough and caught a nasty toe edge due to basically having no highbacks. slammed on my chest extremely hard damaged something in my middle back. i couldnt turn my neck for 2 weeks. i tighten the locknut on it before each time out and it still comes loose. IM SUING!!  :dizzy:
> 
> I also have to double check that the ratchets close after tightening the bindings. they have a tendency to not fold back down.


You can heelside without a highback. How do you think Now IPO's work when they are ridden without highbacks? You should have been flexing your feet if your highbacks were having issues. That's a rider fault as much as it is the bindings fault.

I also don't quiet get what you are saying, did the highback snap off? Even if the adjuster wasn't working the highback isn't going to disappear it'll just default to a neutral position..looking at my highbacks on my 390s as we speak.


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> You can heelside without a highback. How do you think Now IPO's work when they are ridden without highbacks? You should have been flexing your feet if your highbacks were having issues. That's a rider fault as much as it is the bindings fault.
> 
> I also don't quiet get what you are saying, did the highback snap off? Even if the adjuster wasn't working the highback isn't going to disappear it'll just default to a neutral position..looking at my highbacks on my 390s as we speak.


I apologize for offending you in some way. Well going as fast as i was my feeble feet and tiny ankles dont have the strumph to rock my board onto its edge by itself. I needed the support of my highbacks because my boots are in the softer range also. Like i said, the high speed was a huge factor and otherwise i can handle a heelside stop.
Thanks for the attitude though guy.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

que said:


> I apologize for offending you in some way. Well going as fast as i was my feeble feet and tiny ankles dont have the strumph to rock my board onto its edge by itself. I needed the support of my highbacks because my boots are in the softer range also. Like i said, the high speed was a huge factor and otherwise i can handle a heelside stop.
> Thanks for the attitude though guy.


I wasn't giving you attitude and I definitely didn't mean to insult you. You also didn't offend me. I'm saying what you typed isn't clear. Even if your highback is broken unless it's snapped off the hinge you'll just be in the neutral position. How were you not able to lean back from a neutral position? I can and do ride while bombing with a zero degree highback position and I know other's do as well. Did your highbacks break off? Or did the ratchet just break? If it's the latter, you should have just leaned back more, if it's the former I completely empathize with you and that's shitty that they broke off.


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> You can heelside without a highback. How do you think Now IPO's work when they are ridden without highbacks? You should have been flexing your feet if your highbacks were having issues. That's a rider fault as much as it is the bindings fault.
> 
> I also don't quiet get what you are saying, did the highback snap off? Even if the adjuster wasn't working the highback isn't going to disappear it'll just default to a neutral position..looking at my highbacks on my 390s as we speak.


Even if the high back was in a neutral position it would throw me off. 
I am use to riding with an extreme forward lean. 

When the highback goes neutral, it throws me off.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

I have had these same problems with my 390 Boss. 

- the toe adjuster (opposite the ratchet) releases and the toe strap comes loose. This happens mid-run and I am always afraid it will happen. 

-the ratchet adjuster does not lock on when cranking the lever. This has happened to me three times, and each time it kinda just fixed itself but it took forever and kept me from riding completely

-high back adjuster coming loose. This happens frequently, and especially when I wipeout a couple times on a run.


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

onthefence said:


> I have had these same problems with my 390 Boss.
> 
> - the toe adjuster (opposite the ratchet) releases and the toe strap comes loose. This happens mid-run and I am always afraid it will happen.
> 
> ...


Did Rome do anything for you?

I contacted them, still no reply.


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

dopeythatme said:


> Even if the high back was in a neutral position it would throw me off.
> I am use to riding with an extreme forward lean.
> 
> When the highback goes neutral, it throws me off.


to clarify, yes it was in a neutral position and ^^^ the above post sums it up for me. when split seconds count at that rate of speed and every movement becomes magnified i was expecting my highback to be there to support me and help me tilt the board back and it wasnt where it should have been (run-on sentence?). not saying its impossible to do but things can certainly go wrong in a hurry when shit doesnt respond the way it should.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

que said:


> to clarify, yes it was in a neutral position and ^^^ the above post sums it up for me. when split seconds count at that rate of speed and every movement becomes magnified i was expecting my highback to be there to support me and help me tilt the board back and it wasnt where it should have been (run-on sentence?). not saying its impossible to do but things can certainly go wrong in a hurry when shit doesnt respond the way it should.


Okay now I follow. I wasn't trying to dog you dude.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

My ankle strap kept popping off on both sides when a lot of pressure was applied. My toe straps seem to be fine at the moment. I contacted Rome and they sent me out new ladders and ratchets. I have yet to be out on them, but I'm hoping it fixes the problem. I really like the bindings so I'm hoping this resolves the problem.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

onthefence said:


> I have had these same problems with my 390 Boss.
> 
> - the toe adjuster (opposite the ratchet) releases and the toe strap comes loose. This happens mid-run and I am always afraid it will happen.
> 
> ...


Contact Rome if you haven't.

I had the issue show up again yesterday with my right toe cap, the side they didn't replace and also the side that was the least problematic. The side they did replace was only because that side came completely off and they sent me a new one. Haven't had a problem with that side at all yet. I'd prefer they send me another one for my right side so that it doesn't come off during a run and cause some serious problems. At least now both sides aren't popping loose so I'm not as worried as before, only the side they didn't replace. 

Rode today too, no problems with the bindings but I took it easy with only a couple quick runs through the park. 

If any of the guys at Rome are reading this, my guess is there was a bad batch? I don't know, but I'm willing to send right side in to have you guys check it out if you guys send me a replacement. Which I'll ask Carl for once he gets back to me. I did offer to buy a replacement but was declined, so it'll seem odd now that I'm requesting a flat out replacement or swap - but it is what it is as I'm still having issues.


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

tdn said:


> Contact Rome if you haven't.
> 
> I had the issue show up again yesterday with my right toe cap, the side they didn't replace and also the side that was the least problematic. The side they did replace was only because that side came completely off and they sent me a new one. Haven't had a problem with that side at all yet. I'd prefer they send me another one for my right side so that it doesn't come off during a run and cause some serious problems. At least now both sides aren't popping loose so I'm not as worried as before, only the side they didn't replace.
> 
> ...


I'm honestly surprise Rome hasnt posted on this yet.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Same. 

I'm still hoping to hear back from Carl or anyone via Email.


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

tdn said:


> Same.
> 
> I'm still hoping to hear back from Carl or anyone via Email.


I sent in a warranty report about a week ago.

Heard nothing yet.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Just got a reply, still awaiting another reply on the issue involving the toe strap. I expect that issue to be replied to quickly. Carl informed me that emailing him is a great way to get a hold of him but that replies like that put me on a low priority level, versus using the website.

:thumbsup: so far!


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

tdn said:


> Just got a reply, still awaiting another reply on the issue involving the toe strap. I expect that issue to be replied to quickly. Carl informed me that emailing him is a great way to get a hold of him but that replies like that put me on a low priority level, versus using the website.
> 
> :thumbsup: so far!


I just used the website

I will contact Carl if they don't respond by Friday.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like I've been taken care of. New toe strap is in the mail.

Good luck OP, keep us updated.


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

I have this problem as well on my 2013, ankle and toe straps coming off or just not latching on at all. Makes Rockpen a very nervous rider.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hmm..Maybe I got lucky? :dunno:

I own the 2012 Boss' which is part of my first setup ever. I'd consider myself an "intermediate beginner" now. I rode the hell out of them 1-1/2 to 2-weeks ago. The only issue I share you some of you is the high-back twisty thing loosening. I noticed it was sideways at the end of a 4-5 hour day. I fell heel-side a lot on a blue trail with ice & very minimal snow coverage with my high backs touching the ground. My high back was still at the setting I had it adjusted them to so no scary problems going downhill. I can't relate to the toe cap as I set mine up over the top, not hugging the toes of my boots. No major problems with with the ratchets. The only times they didn't lock into place is because snow was in them. I would knock them off before heading down hill. They were a pain in the ass to set up but I really like my Rome's.


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

UPDATE:

Rome sent me new ratchets that work really well. They are 100x better than the stock once. IMO they should put these on as stock. 


They also sent me a new toe strap, I have yet to try it out because if was shipped to me home and I am at college at the moment.

For the highback issue. They said just carry and allen wrench with you.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Glad to hear they took care of you. Check out WiredSports' 2014 Preciew thread last page. They posted pics of Rome's new bindings. You can see they use the other ratchets. I'm guessing you got the ones they are using for next year. I got that same one last season.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Glad to hear they took care of you. Ive been really lucky with my arsenals. From 2007. Just now getting new ladder straps as mine are getting a bit chewed up. Also just recently had a toe ratchet freeze shut on me a couple weeks ago. First issues Ive ever had with them. After contacting them...new ladders are in the mail. I still dont think I would chose a different binding...unless of course I got a chance to audition some Burton Diodes. They look rather promising.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Glad I found this thread.

I have 11-12 390 Bosses and have been having a number of the same issues, particulary the high-back screw coming loose and the ratchets not engaging.

Has there been any fix to the high-back screw issue? It doesn't send my outta control but I can absolutely feel when one of the highback adjusters slips loose. Plus, I'm pretty sure if you get snow/water in their on a cold day the stuff freezes and I have to put breath on it to get it to come loose enough so I can slide it back to where I want it.

When the ratchets don't engate its EXTREMELY annoying and I've found I also have to blow on these as well and then they work better.

I like these bindings (love the customization options) but it seems to me all these "working" parts make the bindings more prone to error. 

Come on Rome! Whats going on???


----------



## wasontilt (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm on the fence about purchasing these bindings. 

Why do people praise these bindings with all these issues? At least they have good customer service but I wouldnt feel too confident with these...

Decision decisions..


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

wasontilt said:


> I'm on the fence about purchasing these bindings.
> 
> Why do people praise these bindings with all these issues? At least they have good customer service but I wouldnt feel too confident with these...
> 
> Decision decisions..


Because the vast majority of people don't have problems with them, taking 2 seconds to make sure you straps are locked in is pretty simple.


----------



## irEric (Feb 14, 2012)

wasontilt said:


> I'm on the fence about purchasing these bindings.
> 
> Why do people praise these bindings with all these issues? At least they have good customer service but I wouldnt feel too confident with these...
> 
> Decision decisions..


People enjoying non-defective products are not looking for threads like these. Consider how many are having problems vs how many they sell. All in all it does sound dangerous. My brother just got some 390 bosses but have yet to really test them out. Just a few blacks on some local hills. Mountains soon . 

I just bought Targas. Anyone get problems with those?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

wasontilt said:


> I'm on the fence about purchasing these bindings.
> 
> Why do people praise these bindings with all these issues? At least they have good customer service but I wouldnt feel too confident with these...
> 
> Decision decisions..


I've had zero issues with mine. If you are concerned just wait a year. Next years model (2014) changes out the straps/ratchets, mills the base, and updates the highback adjustor. Which are a few of the complaints.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

I've had a fairly bad experience with Rome's customer service/warranty also. The simplified version is: I put in a warranty ticket for a broken ankle strap in December and it basically took 35 days to get a replacement to me. In waiting for it to arrive I ended up having to to leave for my trip without ridable bindings, despite having made the enquiry a month before my trip and with no Rome retailer in the small resort, had to buy a whole new pair of bindings to be able to ride. Absolutely shafted by Rome


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

gmore10 said:


> Because the vast majority of people don't have problems with them, taking 2 seconds to make sure you straps are locked in is pretty simple.


That wasn't one of the problems, unless you're suggesting stopping after every single jump or feature (ie 5-10 times a run) to check my bindings.

For example, with me, it was not the side that I locked down on, it was the static side that isn't suppose to open up unless you're adjusting the length of the strap. That side, being completely locked down, would still pop open upon landing. I never had a problem unless I was in the air for something, when I would land, occasionally that static side would pop open upon impact. A few times, one stands out the most, this could have put me in serious risk if I didn't notice/feel it before I went to hit another jump or feature.

I absolutely love the bindings otherwise. So far having had my straps replaced I've had 0 issues. I think they may have had a bad batch or batches where certain tolerances weren't met, thus making the latch not as secure as it should be upon impacts. I don't think the issue is widespread, but it certainly exists from the people on and off this thread who have said they've had the same problems. Also, may some people could have the same issues but they don't typically leave the ground while snowboarding? I don't know.

As for the high back issue or any other issue, I haven't had those.


----------

